# The sneaky practise of BYB and pet stores



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I just got inside info from someone that just told me how BYB operate and how Pets stores operate!!! 

So the broker that deals with one of the many million puppy mills, will approach an individual that they know through their contacts and will tell them how to make them look like registered CKC or AKC Breeders............Yup right here in Ontario!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

First they tell the person that they can buy the dogs off of them for 300.00 each!!!! its up to the individual to get several diffrent breeds or just one type of breed!!! they do advise the person just to stick to one breed for better money!!!!

Then the broker tells the person to keep back a female to tell them that this is the mother!!!! they provide the person with fake papers stamped with CKC and AKC!!!! they provide the person with Fake pictures and certificates of shows etc!!!!!! 

This is so bad.................


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes, records are forged all the time. Here in the US it is illegal to wholesale a puppy under eight weeks old so their age is often lied about.

Online brokers often post stolen pictures on their website so the puppy you fall in love with isn't even the puppy who is shipped to you.

But people are suckered in everyday. They are good at conning people.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Janene I Know how you feel about this.*
*After talking with you I Can See You are Really taking this Hard.*
*Iam Sorry this Happens also.*

*But this Is Something that takes Mega Man Power to Stop. Each one of us can Try In Our Own way. Just Be Careful Janene And Don't Let it Consume you.*
*Iam AT the Point Its Hard to See and Read Heart breaking things about death and These Babies, It Makes me Cry and Be Sick.*

*I Know you try and Do Rescue all over the Internet. Your a Sweet Girl.*
*Just watch who you get involved with. Good Luck with the Pet Store Your Trying to Close down.*
*Love to you and Your Little Ones.*
*Nickee & Yogi**


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

You really don't know who's dog or WHO the parents are from a BYB. They may tell you who the parents are, but they might not even know which males sired the females themselves.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

It's also frustrating that there is info readily available on how to choose a good breeder and about the deceptive practices of mills/brokers and the perils of buying puppies from them, and people choose to ignore it or they don't bother doing their homework. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Humanity as I know it really sucks except for the world here on SM!!!


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

Feds go after online ‘puppy mills’

Feds go after online ?puppy mills? - The Hill's RegWatch

Thought some of you might be interested in this.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Orchid said:


> Feds go after online ‘puppy mills’
> 
> Feds go after online ?puppy mills? - The Hill's RegWatch
> 
> Thought some of you might be interested in this.


I heard this yesterday and I'm glad someone realizes there's a loophole in the law. But, this is also a great reminder that anyone who says they are "USDA inspected/licensed" is a large-scale breeder (aka puppy mill) selling for profit who doesn't fit the definition of an ethical breeder. If the government really wanted to crack down on puppy mills, they would ban large-scale breeding altogether!

Thanks for posting this!


----------

